# Fragen zu K-Maxxi



## Inni (21. Januar 2018)

Hi,
ich möchte mir ein größeres Boot zulegen (bis jetzt das Linder 410 gehabt). Nun soll es ein Stück größer werden, das man mal ohne Probleme zu 3t darauf Spinnangeln kann oder beim Welsangeln darauf übernachten kann.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich mir das K-Maxxi (5,45m).
Wer hat K-Maxxi oder ist es schon gefahren und kann mir dazu ein paar Fragen beantworten?

1. Es soll hauptsächlich auf einem Stausee zum Einsatz kommen. Spinnangeln, mal WelsAnsitz mit Übernachtung auf dem Boot (Zelt). Wir dürfen da nur mit E-Motor fahren. Ich habe ein Rhino 54. Reicht der aus? Ich muss keine Strecken machen, nur hin zum Spot (maximal 1.5km) oder um eine neue Drift anzusetzen. 

2. Kann man mit dem auf den Bodden fahren? Oder bei Badewannen/Bellyboot-Wetter auf die Ostsee? Wenn ja würde ich mir dazu einen größeren Benzinmotor und einen Trailer dazu kaufen. Denn ich habe mal in Stralsund einen Angelboots Verleih gesehen, der die K-Maxxi vermietet. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer das war und die Bootsgröße.

3. Wie ist die Stabilität des Rumpfes (Materials)? Das Boot wird eigentlich immer vom Wasser auf den Strand gezogen (nur 5m bis es aus dem Wasser ist). Ich habe auch schon Matten (10mx1m) aus alten Förderband aus dem Tagebau. Hält das der Kiel aus? Kann man den verstärken? Idee wäre, 10cm breite Aluschienen vom Karosseriebauer an die "Kufen" anpassen zu lassen und mit Sikaflex ankleben. Hält das?

4. Der Boden im Boot ist ja viel höher. Was ist zwischen dem Boden innen und dem Rumpf? Ist das aus geschäumt oder hohl? Wenn es hohl ist, gibt es eine Ablassschraube für eventuellen Wassereinbruch?

5. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich es mal probe fahren kann? 


Ein Aluboot wäre natürlich ideal. Aber da gibt es jetzt nicht die große Auswahl, sie sind doppelt so teuer und die Rumpfform ist ja meist so, das die Bordwände schräg sind und im Boot dann viel weniger Platz ist. Auf der Messe in Berlin stand das "AlumaCraft 1648 NCS". Da konnte man das sehr gut sehen. Auch waren da die Bordwände sicher noch tiefer, also Ausschluss für Bodden/Ostsee.
Xpress 1756 VJ/Xpress 1650 VJ wäre auch noch was, aber gleiches Thema und noch teurer ....


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Hast du den Thread hier schon gefunden?
Wenn nicht, dann lesen, da werden sich bestimmt einige Fragen beantworten.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260742

Jürgen


----------



## Inni (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Hallo Jürgen,
ja kenne ich, leider sind da viele Bilder nicht mehr drin und die Videos gehen auch nicht mehr.


Zu meinen Fragen kann ich außer zu:

2. hat wohl eine Kat-C, aber ob es auf Bodden/Ostsee Sinn macht 

und

4. gibt es wohl als geschäumte Version, aber ist da nun eine Schraube/Zugang zum Ablassen?

nicht viel raus lesen. Persönliche Erfahrungen wären da gut. Sicher kann ich den Verkäufer dazu fragen, aber das ist ein Verkäufer der was verkaufen will ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Nein für Bodden und Ostsee taugt es nicht, es hat zu wenig Freibord.

Außerdem sind die Boote ausgeschäumt, dadurch wird weniger starkes Gfk benötigt.

Ich würde eher mal nach Hirösyacht gucken beispielsweise HY 520. Da ist kein Schaum im Spiel und das Gfk ist stärker ausgefertigt.

Aber auch das ist nichts für Ostsee oder Bodden.


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Ich hab das 4,60er seit fünf jahren und geb dir mal nen  Feedback zu deinen Fragen:



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 1. Es soll hauptsächlich auf einem Stausee zum Einsatz kommen. Spinnangeln, mal WelsAnsitz mit Übernachtung auf dem Boot (Zelt). Wir dürfen da nur mit E-Motor fahren. Ich habe ein Rhino 54. Reicht der aus? Ich muss keine Strecken machen, nur hin zum Spot (maximal 1.5km) oder um eine neue Drift anzusetzen.


 Das 5,40er wiegt meines Erachtens nach irgendwas um die 300kg. Sofern noch jede Menge Tackle, nen Ausbau und nen Kumpel mitkommt reicht das zwar, wird aber öde... Vielleicht reicht dir ja auch das kleinere? Auf Grund der Breite hat man unglaublich viel Platz in dem Ding und ich verbring da schonmal ne ganze Woche drauf...



Inni schrieb:


> 2. Kann man mit dem auf den Bodden fahren? Oder bei Badewannen/Bellyboot-Wetter auf die Ostsee? Wenn ja würde ich mir dazu einen größeren Benzinmotor und einen Trailer dazu kaufen. Denn ich habe mal in Stralsund einen Angelboots Verleih gesehen, der die K-Maxxi vermietet. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer das war und die Bootsgröße.


 grundsätzlich ist das Boot für die Ostsee und diee Boddengewässer NICHT geeignet. Es sollte mal ein Modell mit höherer Bordwand geben, ich weiß aber nicht was da draus geworden ist. Aus meiner Sicht klares NoGo.



Inni schrieb:


> 3. Wie ist die Stabilität des Rumpfes (Materials)? Das Boot wird eigentlich immer vom Wasser auf den Strand gezogen (nur 5m bis es aus dem Wasser ist). Ich habe auch schon Matten (10mx1m) aus alten Förderband aus dem Tagebau. Hält das der Kiel aus? Kann man den verstärken? Idee wäre, 10cm breite Aluschienen vom Karosseriebauer an die "Kufen" anpassen zu lassen und mit Sikaflex ankleben. Hält das?.


 Das GFK ist dem Preis entsprechend verhältnissmäßig dünn. Ein ständiges Anlanden ist damit nicht möglich. Ich hab mir an nem Stück Treibholz im Frühjahr mit ca. 30kmh nen 20cm langen Riss im Kiel reingehauen. Bei der Gelegenheit im Rahmen der Reparatur eben diese Verstärkung mit Aluschienen an den nostalgischen Punkten vorgenommen. Mein Vorgehen: Alles anschleifen, Aluschienen (4 Stück a 20x2000mm) mit Sikaflex als Versiegelung angeschraubt, dann mehrere Matten GfK drüber, feddich. 



Inni schrieb:


> 4. Der Boden im Boot ist ja viel höher. Was ist zwischen dem Boden innen und dem Rumpf? Ist das aus geschäumt oder hohl? Wenn es hohl ist, gibt es eine Ablassschraube für eventuellen Wassereinbruch??


Mein Boden ist nicht ausgeschäumt, kann abe wohl optional dzu gebucht werden. ich würde dringend davon absehen, insbesondere nach meinem oben beschriebenen Unfall. Der Kahn hatte zwar geschätzte 300l Wasser im Zwischenboden, das konnte aber alles problemlos an Land aus dem Leck wieder rauslaufen. Ich habe mir im Übrigen selber zwei Inspektionsluken eingebaut, andernfalls kommt man an den Zwischenboden nicht ran. Ist aber schnell gemacht...



Inni schrieb:


> 5. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich es mal Probe fahren kann?


Einfach mal den Händler in Thüringen anschreiben? 

 Zu den Alternativen: Die Omegaplast-Boote sind vom Material her deutlich stabiler gebaut. Kumpel hat eins zum Karpfenfischen. Da sieht man aber auch, was 10cm weniger Breite bedeuten und teurer sind se auch. XPRESS, genauso wie MEXT ist ne ganz andere Liga und wenn ich könnte hätt ich eins:g Da brauchst dann aber auch nicht mehr mit 54er E-Motor ankommen....

 Rundherum bin ich mit meinem K-Maxxi für meine Ansprüche sehr zufrieden. Wenn man damit ein wenig sorgsam umgeht und die ein oder andere Optimierung vornimmt hat man eine hervorragende Basis.


----------



## .Capricornus. (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Das 5,40er wiegt meines Erachtens nach irgendwas um die 300kg.



Hallo,
das 5,45er wiegt lt. Hersteller 185kg, das XXL mit 5,70 wiegt
280kg. Also alles sehr sehr dürftig.

VG


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Im Moment findet vom 20.-28. Jan. doch die Bootsmesse in Düsseldorf statt. Wäre ev. ganz sinnvoll, sich dort mal zu informieren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das 5,45er wiegt lt. Hersteller 185kg, das XXL mit 5,70 wiegt
> 280kg. Also alles sehr sehr dürftig.
> 
> VG



Dann wars das XXL mit knapp 300kg. Mein Fehler. Die 185 für das 545er kann ich aber nicht glauben. Mein 460er wiegt ja schon 180 laut Typenschild...


----------



## allegoric (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Hi Inni,

wenn du mit dem Gedanken Bodden / Ostsee spielst, dann hole dir doch ein Boot, was alles abdeckt und nicht nur den Stausee. Ich hatte mir damals auch ein Boot "nur für hier" gekauft. Das war aber schon C-tauglich. Heute bin ich aber froh, dass es mich mindestens einmal im Jahr an die See verschlägt. Es ist einfach das geilste Angeln dort. Da kommt die Binnenfischerei nicht mit.

Zum K-Maxxi kann ich selbst aber nichts kluges beitragen.


----------



## Inni (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Also wegen Ostsee/Bodden, auf die Idee kam ich weil ich eben in Stralsund K-Maxxi Mietboote liegen sehen habe. 

@Tom
Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten.
Welcher Händler ist in Thüringen? Kenne nur die HP Seiten, welche man über Google findet. Wobei da auch alle Bilder der Boote gleich sind. Weiß nicht ob das überall der gleiche Händler ist?

@Tino:
Ein C-Boot mit V-Rumpf macht für mich in soweit keinen Sinn, da ich das Boot am Stausee auf Land ziehen muss, wo es auch liegen bleibt. Das macht sich eher Bescheiden. Da erhoffe ich mir mit dem Katamaran Rumpf auf Förderbändern ein besseres Handling.
Freunde habe auch ein großes Kaasboll oben liegen. Aber da ist auch nicht immer Platz und ein wenig Unabhängigkeit wäre schon ganz gut.


----------



## allegoric (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

In den ganzen südlichen Ländern haben die so Sliphilfen auf Rollen ähnlich wie auf ein Trailer gebaut (kann man auch selbst machen). Damit ziehen die ihre GFKs an den Strand und lassen se dort liegen. So eine Konstruktion kostet ja nicht die Welt. Für solche Zwecke habe ich meinen kleinen Alukahn. Der bleibt zwar nicht liegen, aber den juckt das ruppige Handling gar nicht. Durch die Rumpfkonstruktion ist das Boot ja hinten flach, also das kippt nicht einfach um und liegt auf der Seite .


----------



## Inni (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Du meinst, wie ein Trailer, aber ohne Räder und Anhängkupplung? Fest auf den Boden gebaut?


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*



Inni schrieb:


> @Tom
> Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten.
> Welcher Händler ist in Thüringen? Kenne nur die HP Seiten, welche man über Google findet. Wobei da auch alle Bilder der Boote gleich sind. Weiß nicht ob das überall der gleiche Händler ist?



Sorry, hatte da was durcheinander gebracht. Ich hab meins damals aus Coburg bekommen, ist aber auch drei Stunden weg von Dresden. In Schwedt gibts noch nen Guide der son Ding hat und nen Händler in Mühlheim an der Ruhr...Alles suboptimal wenn man aus Dresden kommt|supergri

 Wenn nicht musst mal nach Potsdam kommen. Kannst es dir bei mir anschauen. Derzeit hats aber Landgang


----------



## Inni (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Tom,
meinst Du "fishingguide-uckermark.de/"?
Ich schreib den mal an, vielleicht ist er auf der Messe in Frankfort/O am 10.Februar. Da sind wir auch wieder am Start.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zu K-Maxxi*

Genau den#6


----------

